# Please pray for the welfare of this family



## Dachaser (Jun 10, 2017)

One of our Elders at church recently had their grown daughter come out as being transgendered, and now is dropping away from attending church....

Reactions: Praying 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jun 10, 2017)

Praying.


----------



## Dachaser (Jun 10, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> Praying.


Thank you, as there just seems to be so many more now going that route then ever before....


----------

